

Class-based programming in JavaScript with inheritance - haroldiedema
http://joii.harold.info/

======
ericclemmons
Not sure why people are so readily negative, but I think this is a clever way
to create class-like models with less boilerplate.

Even in PHP I get tired of writing explicit getters/setters.

------
crsmithdev
Ugly, awkward and adds nothing of value.

------
lightblade
I think we needed something that makes JavaScript's prototype inheritance more
stand out.

~~~
haroldiedema
Agreed.

This library isn't meant to 'bash' on the prototype inheritance. It's purely
meant as personal preference over prototyping. Especially for programmers
coming from a Java or PHP background.

------
peter-mrg
please... don't

